
‘Game of Thrones Season 7 Premiere Pirated 90M Times’ - boromi
https://torrentfreak.com/game-of-thrones-season-7-premiere-pirated-90-million-times-170721/
======
mtgx
Sounds like a wasted opportunity for HBO not to have a Netflix-like service
that's completely separated from cable contracts.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Sounds like a wasted opportunity for HBO not to have a Netflix-like service
> that's completely separated from cable contracts.

It would be, if they didn't already have such a service.

